# Please don't leave me.



## onesidedheart

こんにちはみんなさん！

Could someone please translate the title sentence into Japanese?  'Leave' is used in a permanent sense -- the person leaving isn't ever coming back.

ありがとうございます。　^0^


----------



## Demurral

watashi no soba ni zutto ite kudasai.

watashi no soba kara ikanaide kudasai.

watashi no mae kara, anata no sugata o kesanaide kudasai.


----------



## onesidedheart

Thank you so much for your prompt reply, Demurral.  

I take it that these are varying forms of politeness?


----------



## Demurral

oh, sorry, didn't point out... they are just may attempts, based on what I've heard or I read...

You may want to wait for native opinions.


----------



## uchi.m

Perhaps 離さないで...? I'm not sure.


----------



## Flaminius

Demurral said:


> watashi no soba ni zutto ite kudasai.
> 
> watashi no soba kara ikanaide kudasai.
> 
> watashi no mae kara, anata no sugata o kesanaide kudasai.


I dared not mark the last two sentences as wrong but they sound awkward as Japanese sentences. Not that the shy language is overburdened with charged emotion.  Methinks grammatical subtlety is at play.



uchi.m said:


> Perhaps 離さないで...? I'm not sure.


This one and the first sentence by *Demurral* suggest that the lovers want to be with each other all the time.  I am just wondering if the situation *onesidedheart* has in mind is that they are breaking up.  Could you also tell us the gender of the speaker?  Gender's important for personal and emotional speeches like this one.


----------



## Demurral

Demurral said:


> watashi no soba ni zutto ite kudasai.
> 
> watashi no soba kara ikanaide kudasai.
> 
> watashi no mae kara, anata no sugata o kesanaide kudasai.



The first one was invented, I'm happy it was okay. The second one may be inffluenced by my spanish, sorry. The third one, I heard it in an Anime, or at least something alike.


----------



## onesidedheart

The speaker is female, and the man (her husband) is dying.


----------



## Flaminius

How about わたしをおいていかないで?  おいていく as one word means to leave or to abandon.


----------



## kaito

I thought about suggesting ひとりにしないで but if they have kids I guess the man could reply anything without lying


----------



## lammn

Demurral said:


> watashi no mae kara, anata no sugata o kesanaide kudasai.
> The third one, I heard it in an Anime, or at least something alike.


 
It looks very much like lyrics.


----------



## Demurral

lammn said:


> It looks very much like lyrics.



I won't say it is not!  But I think I heard it in a dialogue of "monster". (if I remember well!!).


----------



## onesidedheart

What's the difference between *watashi wo oitei ka naide *and *hitori nishi naide*?  Is there a difference at all, or are they just two ways to say the same thing?  I couldn't find anything on 'nishi' when I looked on Google...

I'm sorry if I'm asking too many questions, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Demurral

onesidedheart said:


> What's the difference between *watashi wo oitei ka naide *and *hitori nishi naide*? Is there a difference at all?



Well, I can't tell the "native connotations" but I can explain what they mean and how they are constructed.

Watashi wo (I as Direct object)
oite (te-form of oku/put)
ikanaide(negative te-form with imperative intention of iku/go)

you put me (aside),leave me, so don't go.

+++
hitori (alone, 1 person)

ni shinaide (negative te-form with imperative intention of the expression "ni suru", that is like the "transitive version" of naru/become, and that is used the same way. benkyou-de, kompyuutaa-ga kuwashiku/ jouzu-ni natta/shita 

Don't "make" me "alone". Don't make me to be one person.

They mean the same, but they use different relations of meanings.




onesidedheart said:


> I couldn't find anything on 'nishi' when I looked on Google...
> I'm sorry if I'm asking too many questions, but I honestly don't know.



Althougth this is not the context (as I have already explained above), "nishi" could mean "west"...try this dictionary, Please: http://www.online-dictionary.biz/, I bet you it has all the "dictionary-combinations" you were looking for.


PD: Don't be sorry...If people doesn't want to answer, either they are not in the forum or they don't post. That's how it works, I think.


Hope it helps.


----------



## onesidedheart

Okay!  I think ひとりにしないで is what I'm looking for.  Thank you, everyone!


----------

